# Got any idea what this is?



## OsiaBoyce (May 4, 2007)

Ol' James by with a box of junk and ask Mr. Knowit All what this was. Well for maybe the second or third time in my life I was stumpped,well maybe a little more. Any way I'm still perplexed. Ya can't tell but the top turns and opens and closes the holes and is shaped like a lug nut and has grease in it,so I'm guessing automotive something. Anyone know?


----------



## OsiaBoyce (May 4, 2007)

Another view.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (May 4, 2007)

Another view II


----------



## bubbas dad (May 4, 2007)

maybe the resivior off a self grease. it looks similar to some i've seen.


----------



## capsoda (May 5, 2007)

Yep, it is a grease cup for some type of machinery. I don't think it went on a car though.


----------

